# Blue punch recipes? (non alcoholic)



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What about the blue colored Kool-Aid. I can't remember the flavor, but I love it! Or blue Hawaiin Punch.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Can you make punch with that (I mean obviously I could, but would it taste good?)


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't really recall any very delicious blue virgin punches. I just keep thinking AMFs. There is a "Big Blue" soda This recipe also looks yummy. http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/baby-blue-punch/detail.aspx


----------



## kweni16 (Jul 28, 2011)

i suggest you go with the koolaid if it's going to be a kid's party.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

You may actually want a _little_ bit of cloudiness, maybe lemon juice levels or less. Or a frosted punch bowl. I have a portable light-up bar rack and I'll tell you that the sour mix glows a heck of a lot better than the Bombay Sapphire. Slowly collecting frosted or otherwise non-clear bottles (Absolut has a "cut glass" style one) since for a lot of drinks it's almost pointless to even have the lights for it.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

kweni16 said:


> i suggest you go with the koolaid if it's going to be a kid's party.


It's mostly teens and adults but a few kids.




Xane said:


> You may actually want a _little_ bit of cloudiness, maybe lemon juice levels or less. Or a frosted punch bowl. I have a portable light-up bar rack and I'll tell you that the sour mix glows a heck of a lot better than the Bombay Sapphire.


Thanks for the tip! I'll have to experiment before the party to see what opacity looks best. Hmmm I wonder what's a good ingredient I could use to sort of play with the cloudiness level...

I am thinking of using one of these to get the glowing effect:
http://www.save-on-crafts.com/vaselights.html


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I actually use the rainbow/color shifting pumpkin lights for mine. Maybe if I had brighter lights the non-frosted bottles would glow better. Either way it looks pretty good but it's not that bright. I plan on wiring them up to an AC adapter one of these days, or use rechargeable batteries...


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

Here is my suggestion . . . it's the punch I make every year. This is generally used as a slush punch, so you could use it that way (the glowing effect should still work) or just prepare it and let it melt a bit before serving. It is even mega tasty after it loses its slushiness!

46 oz can unsweetened pineapple juice
1 large or 2 small boxes JELLO
2 cups sugar
2 cups boiling water
2 quarts cold water
2- 2 liter bottles 7-up (or comparable pop)

Dissolve JELLO and sugar with boiling water. Add cold water and juice. Mix it up and put into snack size ziplock baggies. Freeze overnight. Take out of freezer a couple hours before serving. Cut up with a pastry blender or something that could chop it up nicely. You could probably even put it in a blender. Add 7-up right before serving.

If you make it with cherry flavors, it is absolutely sinful! However, I am thinking you could use the blue colored jello and maybe add some blue food coloring and it would probably be pretty tasty. If you mix it up and find it needs more flavor, try adding some extra strong blue kool-aid.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

AndiKay said:


> If you make it with cherry flavors, it is absolutely sinful! However, I am thinking you could use the blue colored jello and maybe add some blue food coloring and it would probably be pretty tasty. If you mix it up and find it needs more flavor, try adding some extra strong blue kool-aid.


That sounds tasty, thanks! I think I might experiment with that one ahead of time to see how it looks with the light when slushy or melted, and with or without food coloring.

I was also thinking about making red jello syringe"shots" (non-alcoholic) as another drink choice for the party, I wonder if the first part of the recipe would set up like normal jello if put in the fridge in the shot syringes?


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

HauntedHorror said:


> I was also thinking about making red jello syringe"shots" (non-alcoholic) as another drink choice for the party, I wonder if the first part of the recipe would set up like normal jello if put in the fridge in the shot syringes?


If you mean the pineapple juice and all, I'd say probably not . . . I think the jello would be too diluted, but I'm not sure. You may want to experiment with the actual jello shot recipe a bit - maybe try half pineapple juice / half water instead of all water? Good luck - you'll have to post what you come up with! =)


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

AndiKay said:


> If you mean the pineapple juice and all, I'd say probably not . . . I think the jello would be too diluted, but I'm not sure. You may want to experiment with the actual jello shot recipe a bit - maybe try half pineapple juice / half water instead of all water? Good luck - you'll have to post what you come up with! =)


Hmmm I think I'm going to have some fun experimenting!  I wonder if I can make it with half juice and half 7 up or something. Maybe my family is gonna be eating a lot of interesting jello in the next few months LOL


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

AndiKay said:


> Here is my suggestion . . . it's the punch I make every year. This is generally used as a slush punch, so you could use it that way (the glowing effect should still work) or just prepare it and let it melt a bit before serving. It is even mega tasty after it loses its slushiness!
> 
> 46 oz can unsweetened pineapple juice
> 1 large or 2 small boxes JELLO
> ...


This is my favorite recipe as well.. I always make it green with lime jello for my witch party, but blue jello would work great also! I don't make it as a slush however, just a drink. Sometimes I actually make the jello set up partially in the fridge to have little chunks in it. It freaks people out but it's super delicious!


----------



## halloween-deguisement (Aug 10, 2011)

Just add some Curaçaos, you will get a blue mix color.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

An easy punch recipe is to add a 64oz bottle of Hawaiian Punch (blue), can of pineapple juice, and a 2 liter bottle of gingerale or Sprite.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

halloween-deguisement said:


> Just add some Curaçaos, you will get a blue mix color.


I need it to be non-alcoholic because a lot of my guests are under 21.


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

There's a bunch of blue punch recipes over at http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,blue_punch,FF.html.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

I thought I saw a Bule Mountain dew the last time I went shopping. Teens love that stuff.


----------

